# Considering selling homemade dog treats



## Nikki1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi everyone
I am considering selling home made dog treats at the training classes that I run aswell as local craft fairs during the summer. I am just wondering if anyone knows if you require any special license to be able to do this as you do when selling food for humans. Also I would obviously write the ingredients of what each product contained but would I have to include anything else?
Any advise gratefully appreciated.
Nikki


----------

